# Garlic hurts my belly!



## redkitty (Apr 14, 2007)

Please please oh PLEASE someone tell me I'm not the only one who is sensitive to the effects of garlic?  I just don't understand it, I don't cook with that much and still, it bothers my sensitive belly!  It bugs me so much since so many recipes have garlic as a main seasoning!

 I can't be the only one!  Right?!


----------



## Snoop Puss (Apr 14, 2007)

My partner went through a period of garlic intolerance after a dish of pork and garlic cooked in milk. It was several years before he could eat garlic easily again.

Have you always had this problem? Does it make a difference how you cook it or how much you use in your recipes?


----------



## ella/TO (Apr 14, 2007)

Yes!....I can tolerate only so much garlic.....if something is too, too, garlicky it upsets my stomach terribly. I get cramps and "the runs"....so now, I know how much to use in my own cooking, and, if eating out and it tastes too strong, I don't eat it.


----------



## Barb L. (Apr 14, 2007)

Iam so happy it doesn't bother me, love my garlic !  Sorry to hear it bothers you.


----------



## Michelemarie (Apr 14, 2007)

Barb L. said:
			
		

> Iam so happy it doesn't bother me, love my garlic ! Sorry to hear it bothers you.


 
I'm with you Barb - I love garlic. I'm sorry it bothers you Ella and Redkitty - I wish there  was something I knew that could help you.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Apr 14, 2007)

Miss Kitty..

Are you talking about both raw and cooked garlic? Is this something new?

Maybe an antacid afterwards would make it possible to enjoy garlic without tummy problmes.


----------



## redkitty (Apr 14, 2007)

I know!  Everyone I know loves garlic!  I'm the only one out of my giant group of friends that can't tolerate it!

Such a bummer as I love to cook with it.  Makes me sad.


----------



## redkitty (Apr 14, 2007)

UncleB, It's usually either, cooked or raw.  Such a bummer.  I usually do have to eat some sort of antacid after, which I normally don't have to eat for anything.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Apr 14, 2007)

redkitty said:
			
		

> UncleB, It's usually either, cooked or raw. Such a bummer. I usually do have to eat some sort of antacid after, which I normally don't have to eat for anything.


 

Garlic powder too Miss Kitty???


----------



## redkitty (Apr 14, 2007)

hummm, not sure about garlic powder.  Only notice it with fresh garlic in recipes.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Apr 14, 2007)

Well I know you are going to try the powder. Let me know how it works!!


----------



## Constance (Apr 14, 2007)

I love garlic, but fresh garlic is harder on my tummy than the powdered, granulated, or the refrigerated minced stuff in olive oil. It doesn't give me heartburn, but if I have too much, it goes through me "like salts through the hired girl," as my grandma used to say.

People's systems are different. Probably has to do with our gene pool.


----------



## Barb L. (Apr 14, 2007)

Probably like deep fried foods effect me, some times I just suffer, especially with gravy, love it but tears me up.  Can't eat it too often!


----------



## D_Blackwell (Apr 14, 2007)

I like garlic, but a little goes a long way for me.  It upsets my stomach something awful.  Small amounts don't seem to be an issue, but if I detect much more than a hint of garlic taste, then there is probably more than I can tolerate.  Don't know about garlic powder - usually just skip the garlic enitrely, or use very little.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Apr 14, 2007)

The gas it produces is ROUGH!!!  
I only WISH I could solve that problem.   I LOOOOOVE garlic!!!


----------



## redkitty (Apr 15, 2007)

Goodie, I'm not the only one!  Same for me, if its just a tiny insy winsy bit of garlic then I'm ok, but if not my poor little belly hurts the rest of the night!


----------



## Michael in FtW (Apr 15, 2007)

And I'm just the opposite - fresh garlic (raw or cooked) doesn't cause me any problems at all (although I don't do 40-cloves in a scrambled egg like Emeril) - but garlic powder or garlic salt in excess (more than just enough to just taste it) will have me up all night with indigestion so bad I can't breath. Garlic salt causes me the most problems for some reason.

We have a local fried chicken place (Edmondson's) which is like Church's but they used to use a little garlic powder in the flour breading, or at least they did before they changed owners and now they use a ton of garlic salt. Gosh but I miss the "hint" or garlic they use to have ... not the "SWAT Team kicking down the doors" overpowering garlic salt they have now.


----------



## expatgirl (Apr 16, 2007)

My late m-i-l could not tolerate garlic due to all the arthritis (antiinflammatory) medicines that she was taking but could tolerate garlic powder or dried garlic flakes, up to a point.


----------



## Caine (Apr 16, 2007)

I tolerate garlic just fine (must be the Sicilian blood!) but onions and I have a mutual non-aggression pact. I don't eat them, they don't hurt me.


----------



## Alix (Apr 16, 2007)

Wow, this thread is really interesting. I have never had an issue with garlic (or onions) and I have actually read that they are supposed to be very beneficial for preventing many types of digestive related cancers. I think I would be a very unhappy girl if I couldn't have garlic in my food. Wow, do I feel badly for you. Does a glass of milk help? Or maybe some baking soda or something?


----------



## redkitty (Apr 16, 2007)

Hey Alix, I dont drink milk either!  I've just come to the conclusion that certain foods and I don't get along, garlic, cilantro and some red wines.  It's sad but it's even sadder when we don't get along for an entire evening cause I didn't listen to my belly!


----------



## Alix (Apr 16, 2007)

Do you eat yogurt? Or do you avoid all dairy? Just thinking if you coat your tummy with something you might be able to tolerate a little bit?


----------



## redkitty (Apr 16, 2007)

No dairy.  Occasionally I eat cheese, but never milk or yogurt.  I just avoid those things that set me off.  I guess I can live without the garlic!  I dont really like cilantro so thats no biggie.  But I do love red wine and that I need to stay away from, or only have one glass...which isn't so easy when you start drinking!!


----------



## CherryRed (Apr 16, 2007)

Garlic gets to me too. It sucks because I love it in food. I'm Italian and a lot of what I cook calls for it. It makes me feel all bloated, like there's this huge pocket of air in my stomach that just will not go away. This happens mostly when I eat garlic but sometimes even if all I'm doing is chopping it up. I can't remember it having any effect on me before this year, so I'm confused as to why it's different now.


----------

